# Crusader line ex shipmates



## Roger Widdowson (May 14, 2007)

Any bodyout there who sailed on these ships from 1966 to 1968 who
knew of Roger Widdowson ,engineeer on Knight Templar, Saracen, Crusader.


----------



## Wallyh (Apr 2, 2007)

Roger Widdowson said:


> Any bodyout there who sailed on these ships from 1966 to 1968 who
> knew of Roger Widdowson ,engineeer on Knight Templar, Saracen, Crusader.


My ex boss at Maritime Safety Authority of New Zealand was ex SSA and he did soem time with Crusader Line he is a Kiwi his name is John Mansell don't know if you klnow him

Wally H


----------



## Roger Widdowson (May 14, 2007)

Hi Wally 
No the name doesnt jog my memory.was he deck or engine?
names I remember are Jeff Brown,Colin Sayles, Roger Allott,Graham Guthrie.
Thanks for your.help


----------



## Jacko123 (Apr 28, 2009)

I know a couple of ex-Turakina boys in New Zealand. Charlie Cook and Dave Olsen. Both were ABs, Dave is a scaffolder in Auckland and Charlie is on a bunkering barge in Wellington. There are a few more, names don't come to mind, but they are painting


----------



## Roger Widdowson (May 14, 2007)

Hi Jacko.
Thanks for the info mate .
I didnt have the pleasure of sailing on the Turakina,but have berthed along from her a few times.
Most of my time was on the green Hulls.


----------



## Brian Malone (Oct 21, 2011)

Roger, I was the Radio Officer on the Knight Templar from 1966 to 1968. I remember you well, you were known as 'Wid the Kid'. I have photos to prove it. I also knew Colin Sayles, John Mansel, and Graham Gutherie, and lots more. If you get this come back and I will follow up. Regards, Brian


----------



## Roger Widdowson (May 14, 2007)

*Crusader shipmates.*

Bloody hell irish,know you well,I remember some times we had,cant remember John Mansell, 
Would love to touch base,do you ever get to NZ or OZ ?
Am thinking of NZ SSA reunion in Picton NZ about easter next year 2012.


----------



## scpsltd (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi Brian
I was on the Knight Templer 1966 until she was sold in Germany. I remember you well, 'Wid the Kid' and a lot of others. Would love to get in touch.
Doug Hodge


----------



## Malcolm S (Aug 20, 2008)

Greetings,
Not much help but I was 3rd mate on the Saracen between May 1970 - joined in Oslo, and signed off in Melbourne March 1971. I seem to remember we changed her name to Langstone during that time.
Captains Mike Clark and John Street - Chief Mate John Driscol - 2nd mate Don Williams.
Malcolm


----------



## Brian Brown (Nov 18, 2007)

*Come in Roger*



Roger Widdowson said:


> Any bodyout there who sailed on these ships from 1966 to 1968 who
> knew of Roger Widdowson ,engineeer on Knight Templar, Saracen, Crusader.


I sailed on both Knight Templar and Saracen as 2nd Engineer 
and do remember a 4th or possibly 5th Eng. named Roger Widdowson.

Many memories of both vessels

See my profile for contact details...


----------



## wheelerclan (Nov 16, 2010)

Malcolm S said:


> Greetings,
> Not much help but I was 3rd mate on the Saracen between May 1970 - joined in Oslo, and signed off in Melbourne March 1971. I seem to remember we changed her name to Langstone during that time.
> Captains Mike Clark and John Street - Chief Mate John Driscol - 2nd mate Don Williams.
> Malcolm


Hi Malcolm,
I relieved you as 3 /0 on Langstone in melbourne in 1971. after a world banana port cruise paid off in Southampton a few months later. Still keep in touch with Don Williams who is retired off gas tankers & living nr Brisbane. Remember yr brother fm the nautical school in auckland. Last I heard of you , Master on pass ships in Canada?


----------

